# Solved: What are the "services running on my network"? (iC4500, iC5353, Skype, scvhos



## GunnysackofGath (Sep 30, 2009)

On my laptop, when I open my wireless internet connection and click "settings," I see a window that says "Select the services running on your network that Internet users can access".

There is a list of 5 such "services", all with checked check-boxes:
iC4500
iC5353
Skype TCP at (IP address)
Skype UDP at (IP address)
svchost (IP address)


I'd like to know what these are and what they're for. Does "Internet users can access" mean myself as the Internet user or people elsewhere accessing something on my computer?

Skype is not installed on my computer, so I am surprised to see it here.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

It means that you can access.

If they are not selected, I would not worry, I think that are there by default for pre configuration purposes in case you want to use skype or other software that requires service configuration to work properly.

.


----------



## GunnysackofGath (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

